# Removing rounded edges from dim. lumber



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm new here, trying to get started with some after-work and weekend projects. Dont have a whole lot of experience but I'm confident I can figure it out with the right tools. I'm wanting to build a butcher block style work bench, and I'm thinking my best option financially is just the standard SPF from lowes or HD. I'd like to do maple but I really dont know where to find maple in larger than 1 inch thicknesses or how much that would cost me. Its expensive enough in the 1 inch thickness at HD. So my question is, what is the best way to remove the rounded edges of the 2x4s of the SPF. Or in other words what tool do I need to buy that would do the job for me? All I have now is a new miter saw, cordless drill, and an orbital sander. So obviously I'm gonna have to buy something but I am not sure what. I've read a circular saw would work, but I dont know if that would be the cheapest option. I think my next big purchase will be a bosch router, would that work? Thanks for any help. I'm a newb to this, sorry.


----------



## darins (Feb 24, 2010)

MisterWalnut,

I think you have a few options to choose from. You could use a router with a straight bit and a template. You could use a table saw or a band saw. A circular saw would work as well, as long as you have a straight edge to help guide it (or unless you are good at following a straight line with no guide, I'm not one of those that necessarily can).

Hopefully this gave you a few ideas. I'm sure more people will be along with better ideas, so hang in there.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A 10 inch table saw would be your best bet IMHO. You might want to search You Tube for "How to build a work bench". Lots of videos that show different ways.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MisterWalnut said:


> I'm new here, trying to get started with some after-work and weekend projects. Dont have a whole lot of experience but I'm confident I can figure it out with the right tools. I'm wanting to build a butcher block style work bench, and I'm thinking my best option financially is just the standard SPF from lowes or HD. I'd like to do maple but I really dont know where to find maple in larger than 1 inch thicknesses or how much that would cost me. Its expensive enough in the 1 inch thickness at HD. So my question is, what is the best way to remove the rounded edges of the 2x4s of the SPF. Or in other words what tool do I need to buy that would do the job for me? All I have now is a new miter saw, cordless drill, and an orbital sander. So obviously I'm gonna have to buy something but I am not sure what. I've read a circular saw would work, but I dont know if that would be the cheapest option. I think my next big purchase will be a bosch router, would that work? Thanks for any help. I'm a newb to this, sorry.


You could remove the corners with a router, table saw would be my choice though. If you are setting up a shop, you will be needing one sooner or later anyway. For a workbench, solid maple is pretty extravagant, IMO, when just starting and funds are tight. A decent, servicable workbench can be built at a fraction of the cost using OSB and hardboard for a top and construction lumber for the frame. :smile:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

A table saw or jointer is what I would use.
Tom


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

There is a woodcraft in JC off of exit 17 on I26 if you want to take any classes or ask for advice.
Shoot me a PM if youd like a hand with the bench, I have a Dewalt 735 and a portable jointer and would be happy to travel to you to help out. The start up cost of tools is alot but good tools are worth it.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Here's an idea for that new router your going to buy...*


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You do have some options depending on what you want to do and how far you can go to do it ($).

The cheapest would probably be to use a hand plane to take down the edge and make it flat. On a longer board this is called jointing. Examples of a jointer plane include Stanley Bailey #7 and #8.

You could also use a jointer, which does basically the same thing (make a board flat) but powered.

You could use a router with a reference edge.

You could use a table saw or possibly a band saw with very straight cut.

For a workbench where you are laminating the boards (gluing them together) like a butcher block you will most likely need a jointer and a planer. The planer uses the jointed side as a reference to flatten the opposing side in uniform thickness. 

You might find this useful: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/175_workbench


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I think I have my work cut out for me now. I like the idea of flattening the top with a router afterwards. Sounds like I need a planer or jointer first. Unless I find a table saw first. 

Anyone know where the best place is to get SPF 2x4s? I went to HD today and I swear every piece they had had knots all over it. Am I missing something here? Where is the good wood at?!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My suggestion is...*



MisterWalnut said:


> I'm new here, trying to get started with some after-work and weekend projects. Dont have a whole lot of experience but I'm confident I can figure it out with the right tools. I'm wanting to build a butcher block style work bench, and I'm thinking my best option financially is just the standard SPF from lowes or HD. I'd like to do maple but I really dont know where to find maple in larger than 1 inch thicknesses or how much that would cost me. Its expensive enough in the 1 inch thickness at HD. So my question is, what is the best way to remove the rounded edges of the 2x4s of the SPF. Or in other words what tool do I need to buy that would do the job for me? All I have now is a new miter saw, cordless drill, and an orbital sander. So obviously I'm gonna have to buy something but I am not sure what. I've read a circular saw would work, but I dont know if that would be the cheapest option. I think my next big purchase will be a bosch router, would that work? Thanks for any help. I'm a newb to this, sorry.


My suggestion is to buy a ready made hardwood top from Grizzly: 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Solid-Maple-Workbench-Top-72-Wide-x-30-Deep-x-1-3-4-Thick/G9915

Or go to a mill that will cut, surface and joint your Maple pieces to the proper dimensions. Gluing together a number of pieces so they remain flat and will not require additional surfacing in a wide belt sander or by hand will be difficult. I've been there and done this. It require a great number of clamps and a flat surface on which to base the project. Neither of which you have. This is an advanced project. 
Don't feel bad if this is over your head and beyond your capability. Just try something else OR change the design to use a sandwiched top of plywood or MDF. You will want the finished bench to be as flat as possible to then be useful as a base for making other projects. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Work benches can be a very personal thing. You might just do some looking at bench images to see what appeals to you. In just cutting off round corners, a tablesaw would be my choice. 

In making a BB type top is a bit more complicated than just clamping up a bunch of wood. The actual structure of the bench is critical for stability. You might consider making a top that can be inserted/removed at will. I made a bench top many years ago with a giveaway. It was a bowling alley floor. It was heavy. It's just a thought for you. You might check in your area for places that do repairs or replacement. You might find a section that will work for free or for very little cost.











 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

SPF 2x4's are very soft and for that reason I don't think they would make a very good top for a work bench. If you wish to use 2x4's I would at least try to find yellow pine 2x4's. As far as taking the round edge off the 2x4's I would only do that with a jointer. It wouldn't just be taking the round edge off, the boards would need some straightening also and a rough sawn edge doesn't make as good of a glue joint. It would be a lot more expensive but many of the box stores sell 3/4" oak and maple . You could just rip these into 1 1/2" strips on a table saw and glue them together face to face to make the top. My first choice would be to make the top out of 3/4" birch plywood and if you wanted it to look nice veneer tape the edges or trim with solid wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

MisterWalnut said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. I think I have my work cut out for me now. I like the idea of flattening the top with a router afterwards. Sounds like I need a planer or jointer first.* Unless I find a table saw first. *


Without the basic tools, this project will be difficult if not impossible. Great suggestion from cabinetman re the bowling alley idea. :thumbsup: 
I made a torsion box top recently from 1 x 3's and two pieces of 3/4" particle board. It then gets another layer of 3/4" particle bord which is laid on top and can be replaced or flipped over when damaged. It measures 30" x 100" or so,
and is the outfeed/work surface behind my table saws.
I started with leveling the bottom piece and maintaining it straight and flat by using a 10 ft long straight edge, necessary in my case. A shorter bench will be easier to get flat, like 48".
I then located the 1 x 3's around the perimeter glued and clamped them. Then ran 2 pieces down the interior length and glued them. Then filled in between with short lengths that fit precisely. Then I laid the top piece on after coating all the edges of the top with glue and placed weights of various types on top.


----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

woodnthings, you may be right. I will have to consider doing either mdf of particle board, it would certainly be eaiser and cheaper. Would a bench like the one you have shown suffice as a workbench or is yours specifically for feeding into your table saw? And how would I attach something like that to a base or legs?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*attaching legs*

You can integrate the legs in the corners by notching out the bottom. You can reinforce local areas for vises by adding thicker pieces or multiple layers of 1 x 3 . You can make an entirely separate frame like a harvest table and attach the frame to the bottom with long screws. I use legal file cabinets for supporting my table tops. They have great HD rolling drawers and the space in between can be used for storing taller stuff.  bill


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Solid laminated maple tops are not real expensive, in case you can stretch your budget a bit.

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2012/Main/285


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

CasinoDuck said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtkBZHLJyD0


I've seem it before, but always love seeing all of his videos

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Another thought.

Grizzly sells work bench tops. When I last checked they were little more than the cost of BORG wood.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If I was in your position, I would make a nice sturdy table base, and put a mdf (2 layers min) top on it, with a hardboard top on that.
After you have the tools/machines, you could make a nice top, but in the mean time, you have a bench to start woodworking on.


----------

